# Powerhead/sponge filter



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys for my 29 gal planted shrimp tank i was wondering if the powerhead/sponge filter would work better than the normal hydro sponge filter. Right now im using sponge filter similar to the hydro one but i noticed that lots of bubbles come up to the top and i am losing co2 this way am i correct? well i see that hoppycalif uses powerhead/sponge filter and was wondering if this is a better way because i would guess that you dont lose as much co2 and is better for circulation but just wanted your guys opinions on this. Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I like it better because it creates more gallons per hour. And as a result, filters more and makes clearer water for me
That is how i filter my 20 gallon tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The big advantage of a powerhead with a sponge filter is that it can do so many of the needed things for you. The powerhead gives a good water circulation. The sponge is a good filter for the microscopic "stuff" that makes the water look cloudy, the sponge works very well as a biological filter, and, if you poke the CO2 tube into the inlet of the little impeller, it will chop up the CO2 bubbles giving you a CO2 mist which is very effective for the plants. All of that means no pair of hoses for a canister filter, no CO2 diffuser, no spray bar, no inlet fitting for the filter, and nothing sitting there waiting to syphon the water out of the tank when something goes wrong. I'm delighted with my setup, and find it hides among the plants very well - much better than my spray bar setups ever did. One more advantage: filter inlet screens were always getting plugged up with debris for me, filter spray bars getting the holes plugged by small algae growths, and a separate powerhead just for circulation kept getting the inlet screen plugged with leaf bits. None of that with this setup. I keep an extra sponge and about once a month I change it, clean the sponge and wait for the next change.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Wow thanks chris and hoppy! hoppy all that does seem good i only used hydro sponge filter basically to start biological faster since it was already a used sponge  but i always wanted to try your method it seems like it would work very well for everything i needed it to do. Thats the exact reason why i didnt go for the canister, and HOB filter is because i would have to cover the inlet and then the problems would start with debris from plants etc and shrimp would get sucked up if i didnt cover it. The hydro sponge filter IMO is a good way as well for biological and works fine but it doesnt make that much circulation so part of the tank is being circulated and the other half is not also im losing co2 since its kinda of like a airstone bubbling to the top. I already ordered a co2 diffuser which should be coming next week so to late for that  but thats fine ill try it with it and your method with the tube going into inlet of impellor or what i could do is position the co2 diffuser underneath the powerhead so get circulation and more dissolved..sounds like it would be a efficient way as well. I have never seen a powerhead/sponge filter though but i would guess it works on any powerhead? id love to see your powerhead/sponge filter though and see how you did it and with what kind of sponge and how big.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Oh btw the powerhead that i have is a 'powerhead 402' heres a picture;
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=19601247_547.jpg&v=P


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is my powerhead/sponge filter/CO2 mister:








It is made from a Maxijet 600 with a Penn-plax Cascade bio-sponge filter: (and obviously I am overdue to clean the glass of the tank - not GDA but GSA)
















The filter sponge comes much too long for this, but with a correct sized hole down the middle. I cut the sponge into two equal length pieces, with the small chunk left over used to cut a couple of plugs for the open hole in the sponge.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hi very nice powerhead/sponge filter just wondering if this similar setup could be used on my aquaclear 402 powerhead?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Mikee said:


> Hi very nice powerhead/sponge filter just wondering if this similar setup could be used on my aquaclear 402 powerhead?


I would think it would work fine. The one possible problem I see is that some powerheads don't work very well upside down, and replacing the sponge is much easier with it on the top. That sponge only cost me about $6 so it isn't expensive to experiment with it. I assume your powerhead came with a sponge holder - a grid that fits on the inlet.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Yes it looks exactly like the one in the above picture with the grid thing that fits over inlet. With this one i can adjust the flow output but whats weird with mine is when i decrease the flow a bit than it doesnt flow at all..and with it at full flow im not sure if the flow is to much or not..and i dont think i could flip it upside down with this powerhead not yet sure how i will do it yet..


----------

